# A true rider: Hayden Roberts and the new R nineT Scrambler.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

"I love the idea that you're not constricted to a road. You can do a little bit of on-road, you can do a little bit of off-road." Customizer Hayden Roberts talks about his life, his passions, Hell on Wheels MC and his time with the R nineT Scrambler.

https://youtu.be/Gh-CyZurUYs


----------

